# The fact that ^Abi^ & Vlastan are the same person



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

and no-one seems to have pointed it out.

Evidence:

Where one is, the other is (normally within 20 mins).

They both have the same broken English.

They both have a habit of posting utter shite (esp. Abi)

That's enough evidence for me......


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Could you be arsed? I certainly couldn't!

Maybe he has transsexual cross dressing tendencies too? ;D ???


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

It has been mentioned before, including by me. I can't make up my mind if the fact that he does it deserves pity or ridicule.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It has been mentioned before, including by me. I can't make up my mind if the fact that he does it deserves pity or ridicule.


What a lot of bullshit!!

Abi and I went to NickyB's event when she collected her TT. There were another 15 forum members there.

...despite this, you still talk nonsense!

...please stop taking these weird drugs...they turn your brains into jelly!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> What a lot of bullshit!!
> 
> Abi and I went to NickyB's event when she collected her TT. There were another 15 forum members there.
> 
> ...


I publicly and fully apologise. Sorry.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

If I remember correctly, didn't ABI post the thread "Welcome Back V" immediately after the end of his ban? If what R1 suggest is true (cough cough ), then I pity anyone who behaves in such a manner..


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I have met vlastan and Abi and i can 100% tell you they are definatly not the same person
Cheers


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Go for it Vlastan your very right Â .


Said 4 minutes after Vlastans post in broken English... :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Only because we keep on top of recent postings!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Only because we keep on top of recent postings!


Should we all assume therefore, that you are lying in wait, watching for postings, as you dont have anything else to do!!

Get a life!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Should we all assume therefore, that you are lying in wait, watching for postings, as you dont have anything else to do!!
> 
> Get a life!!


I don' tthink that you can assume this. Abi just happened to be online when this conversation was taking place.

Now that it is established that Abi and Vlastan are two different people...could you kindly shut the fuck up!! ;D :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's a bit rich coming from you paula, considering your on this topic too! Now who is to 'get a life'!

Noticed R1 has gone a bit silent to on this thread!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> This is a forum not a fucking 'I hate people I have a chip on my fucking shoulder, lets pick on some one because we *think* they are thick'! Â


Are you sure ^Abi^ ? ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I know most of you home in me because I piss some of you all off with my heheheh and LOL and *giggle*


*blush*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Poor sad people ...... taking time to analyse other forum members......

However since we are on the subject - I think......


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

And the point of dragging this up from 9 months ago ???


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Not Saints fault - it appeared here before his posting.....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ah... so someone added a post and then deleted it sharpish :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's rather a dull thread anyway.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Who did this then? Salntt must know as he replied to it. Who was it and what was it saying?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I dunno.... I was just fooling


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

it was on here earlier today with no extra posting - not sure if it moves it up if someone edits a post - looking at the dialogue, i wouldnt be suprised if a few people edited their comments in view of recent developments


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

IIRC editing doesn't do it... only adding (or adding/deleting) does...


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Ever the tester, I can confirm this to be the case.

Oh, and, Ahem, apologies for dragging up old news about the forum going downhill ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Suppose you all want my autograph and a big wet kiss as I am becoming as popular as flies round shit on this forum these days :.

Oh fuck here is my live webcam addie. Http//[email protected]ities.com

Sorted!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Abi

You seem to have a superfluous "@" ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Abi


You forgot the *^* s


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D

I thought they were also superfluous... 



> You forgot the Â *^* s


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Should we all assume therefore, that you are lying in wait, watching for postings, as you dont have anything else to do!!
> 
> Get a life!!


What are you saying Paula, that everyone who visits the forum a few times a day hasn't got a life???

I for one do this and so do many other people such as Jae, NuTTS, Wak etc...

I think you'll find yourself extremely unpopular and unwelcome if this is what you're suggesting


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I'm gonna lock this thread - no point in starting this all over again.
Anyone wants me to open it again and continue this thread then IM me.
No idea why it came to the top again... I've had reports of a couple of other threads doing this recently :-/


----------

